# Iphone Internet History on Rogers?



## Starkey (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello. I'm new here and I just wanted to ask a question...

I was wondering if your Internet History shows on your bill? (i'm on rogers) and if so what does it show? each website or just the data sent or whatever.. 

Thanks in advance,
Starkey


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

It doesn't show. As far as I know, it only shows data received/sent, size wise (i.e; 80 MB sent, 290 MB received). It does not reveal what kind of data usage it is.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

As Lars said, it's just data used. Rogers doesn't log, or at least hasn't pubicly acknowledged doing so. The iPhone does keep a separate log of sites visited.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

So your secret porn addiction will not be revealed to your mailman.


----------



## Starkey (Dec 8, 2009)

EDITING to save room:

Thanks guys for answering, and no its not like that Chas_M, im also trying to find out for my friends who have it (their probably more of what your talking about) and again thanks guys for answering, so if I wanted to check my history if ive cleared it from Safari, is there anyway? Thanks


----------



## Starkey (Dec 8, 2009)

Chas_M


Victoria BC, thats awesome dude... WOOHOO! for Victoria


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Starkey said:


> also, what if your connected to WiFi?


That isn't billable data usage, so it won't show on your bill...


----------



## Starkey (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys, and also thanks for telling me about the WiFi, I'm always using wifi cause i'm on the student "500mb" monthly plan.. so im not sure how much internet that gives me.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Starkey said:


> ...i'm on the student "500mb" monthly plan.. so im not sure how much internet that gives me.


For surfing and Facebook, 500 MB is probably 5 times or more more than you need. At least, it is for me and I'm on a 500 MB/month plan.


----------



## Starkey (Dec 8, 2009)

Lars said:


> For surfing and Facebook, 500 MB is probably 5 times or more more than you need. At least, it is for me and I'm on a 500 MB/month plan.


The guy at rogers said its only 50 minutes of Youtube a month, so ive been afraid to even go on facebook without WiFi :S


----------



## Snyp1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Your wifi has nothing to do with 3G. I was also confused in thinking that wifi affects my 3G when I got my iPhone for the first time . Your wifi is your home internet connection and it comes out of your home internet package. Your cellular data comes out from your 500MB data package and that is what comes on your monthly bill.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Starkey said:


> The guy at rogers said its only 50 minutes of Youtube a month, so ive been afraid to even go on facebook without WiFi :S


Check your data usage on your phone, in settings, and check using either Rogers' My Account app or Pageonce's Mobile Minute app (both free, and the Rogers app is free to use data-wise), and check on rogers.com.

Rogers will only reveal your internet history under court order, and that has only happened a couple of times since the interweb began.

Surf away.


----------

